

Day in the Life at Rdio: Ryan Sims - abijlani
http://designerfund.com/bridge/day-in-the-life-rdio-ryan-sims/

======
stefl
I think Rdio is great, but unless I'm missing something, this isn't meant to
be a joke. It just needs a line next to one of the images saying something
like "Ryan is significantly cooler than you can ever hope to be".

